# Dawn Aubrey-Ward



## HBM1 (14 May 2013)

sad turn of events

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-destroying-healthy-animals-hanged-home.html


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 May 2013)

how terrible for her children.

I am not sure why its so bad that the RSPCA euthanase healthy animals they can't rehome/don't have room for though. what are they supposed to do with them?


----------



## Luci07 (14 May 2013)

MotherOfChickens said:



			how terrible for her children.

I am not sure why its so bad that the RSPCA euthanase healthy animals they can't rehome/don't have room for though. what are they supposed to do with them?
		
Click to expand...

other charities do their best not to put down healthy animals. Agree sometimes there are no options but this lady was pointing out that an incredibly high number of animals being destroyed. This is what galls me, don't claim lack of space and funds and then spend money on prosecuting hunts. 

However, what a massively sad end for this lady and her family.


----------



## YasandCrystal (14 May 2013)

Very very sad she was clearly a lady with a huge heart. If the report is true and I have no reason not to believe it the RSPCA are despicable.  To euthanse 44% of  the rescued animals!!!!! This is why I NEVER give to the RSPCA, they interfere where they shouldn't and ignore where they should and they kill healthy animals.


----------



## JandP (14 May 2013)

How awful


----------



## HBM1 (14 May 2013)

I don't know the full back story to this, but I do know that when I watched a series on the RSPCA once, a female inspector "rescued" a kitten from a home, took it to the back of her van and in front of the cameras, put the kitten to sleep by injecting air or saline, I honestly can't remember, into the kitten.  I was horrified, there was not even an attempt at rehoming, as the poor baby didn't even make it into the van.  I have never watched such a programme since and certainly would never give any money to the RSPCA.


----------



## 1stclassalan (15 May 2013)

This is undoubtedly a very sad tale. I'm sure that the world would have been a better place if this lady could have found a way of staying in it but appreciate how desperate she must have been. Terrible.

On the spin-off subject of funding for the RSPCA and what they do with the money - isn't this all in - the eye of the beholder? 

There is nothing in the organisation's name that mentions rehoming or anything apart from the "Prevention of Cruelty to Animals" - when giving money to that, one must take into account whether their idea of "cruelty" is the same as yours. You could argue the toss about whether hunts, racing or animal testing are cruel - till the cows come home and still not arrive at the same decision of an autonomous society with Royal backing.

If saving animals is your prime objective - then charities such as Redwings are more for you.


----------



## competitiondiva (16 May 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			Very very sad she was clearly a lady with a huge heart. If the report is true and I have no reason not to believe it the RSPCA are despicable.  To euthanse 44% of  the rescued animals!!!!! This is why I NEVER give to the RSPCA, they interfere where they shouldn't and ignore where they should and they kill healthy animals.
		
Click to expand...

There are 2 completely unconnected subjects here firstly:

I do wonder if the quote is clever journalism on the mails behalf:
The animal-welfare charity destroyed 53,000 animals in 2011  44 per cent of those it took in.

does this include sick and injured animals collected and rescued including wildlife????????

I do also think that this is a tragic incident and my heart goes out to the remaining family and children, but I cannot see how the RSPCA can be held accountable for her decision to end her life.....


----------



## competitiondiva (16 May 2013)

HBM1 said:



			I don't know the full back story to this, but I do know that when I watched a series on the RSPCA once, a female inspector "rescued" a kitten from a home, took it to the back of her van and in front of the cameras, put the kitten to sleep by injecting air or saline, I honestly can't remember, into the kitten.  I was horrified, there was not even an attempt at rehoming, as the poor baby didn't even make it into the van.  I have never watched such a programme since and certainly would never give any money to the RSPCA.
		
Click to expand...

please know your facts before spouting off, there was a thread on here about a year ago when someone claimed the rspca euthanased by injecting water into the lungs!!!!! What you are referring to would be an intra peritoneal injection. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intraperitoneal_injection


----------



## MillyMoomie (16 May 2013)

Lucie07 I could tell you some stories about 'other' charities that would have your toes curling. 
Now I'm not denying some are truly great but just because they are not as open about PTS as the RSPCA does not mean their stats do not show the same. Wake up.
I'm afraid to say Dawn was not a whistleblower, she was a very ill woman who it seems got used by the people who would wish to damage the RSPCA. 
Why don't you all get off your high horse and take a look at the other stats, like how many animals were given treatment, how many were rehomed, and how many were saved from a life of suffering. 
I can't stand the fact that people will post stuff on here relating to a mother taking her own life.


----------



## Honeylight (16 May 2013)

The removal of their uniforms would be a pretty good start I think.


----------



## MillyMoomie (16 May 2013)

Honeylight, why?
The uniformed RSPCA Inspector began 5 years before the police!


----------



## competitiondiva (16 May 2013)

Honeylight said:



			The removal of their uniforms would be a pretty good start I think.
		
Click to expand...

????? whilst you're at it why not a security guards uniform too?????? I don't understand your statement??


----------



## pip6 (17 May 2013)

I tried to watch the series about the Aussie RSPCA & was shocked. It's old, kill it, it's injured (not badly), kill it, it will be difficult to rehome (an adult cat, friendly nothing wrong with it apart from lacking kitten cute appeal, they were happy to rehome its kittens), kill it, it's nervous (well yes, it's just been abused), kill it. Basically unless it was healthy & easily rehomeable they wouldn't even try, just killed it. Try watching it & see. They don't even try to make out its any other way.

I've also had dealings with the RSPCA when I reported a very underweight horse. Despite much protestation from the phone bod about how they maintained confidentiality I refused to give my name (& called in number witheld). When they came to see horse, the person asked who reported horse & inspector told her it was report from public place next door (what I had said to them & was assured would be kept confidential). I know, was stood by them & heard. Called out owner & vet. Crocodile tears later (about 2 hours) declared horse fit for another winter. I found it dying in the field 2 weeks later to weak to get up, owner had barely been down in that time, no-one had come to check how horse was doing. They didn't want to know basically. How can you miss an animal skin/bone with couple weeks to live due to being so emaciated?


----------



## Bertieb123 (17 May 2013)

pip6 said:



			I tried to watch the series about the Aussie RSPCA & was shocked. It's old, kill it, it's injured (not badly), kill it, it will be difficult to rehome (an adult cat, friendly nothing wrong with it apart from lacking kitten cute appeal, they were happy to rehome its kittens), kill it, it's nervous (well yes, it's just been abused), kill it. Basically unless it was healthy & easily rehomeable they wouldn't even try, just killed it. Try watching it & see. They don't even try to make out its any other way.

I've also had dealings with the RSPCA when I reported a very underweight horse. Despite much protestation from the phone bod about how they maintained confidentiality I refused to give my name (& called in number witheld). When they came to see horse, the person asked who reported horse & inspector told her it was report from public place next door (what I had said to them & was assured would be kept confidential). I know, was stood by them & heard. Called out owner & vet. Crocodile tears later (about 2 hours) declared horse fit for another winter. I found it dying in the field 2 weeks later to weak to get up, owner had barely been down in that time, no-one had come to check how horse was doing. They didn't want to know basically. How can you miss an animal skin/bone with couple weeks to live due to being so emaciated?
		
Click to expand...

 Would be interested to know if the owner was classed as a 'upstanding citizen' in the area or donate to the charity, I had a similar experience though about 15years ago, reported a field full of horses (along with many locals) and basically was told "do you know who the owner is, she is very well known in the area for her charity work!


----------

